# Deck post baffles



## 1750 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello, bird fans.   I'm trying to come up with an inexpensive baffle to keep raccoons and squirrels from climbing the 6x6 posts up to my deck.   I've seen this for 4x4s http://www.modernfurniturewarehouse.com/audubon-green-wrap-around-steel-squirrel-baffle-4x4.html, but I've not seen them for 6x6s and regardless am not paying $60 bucks for this (I need 3 of them).

It seems like I've seen something that fits squarely around a 6x6 and then cones out like this, but I can't remember the application... maybe in hvac, or a galvanized heat shield, or something.   Does that sound familiar to anyone?  

Any other great ideas DIY ideas?

Thanks  in advance for any help you might provide!


----------



## johneh (Jul 1, 2014)

Take the picture in to your local sheet metal shop and 
explain what you need . They should be able to make 
the up at a reasonable price. you can paint them what 
ever colour you like


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/exploringourmatrix/2013/09/why-our-squirrel-baffle-worked-so-well.html


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.todayshomeowner.com/how-to-make-a-squirrel-and-raccoon-bird-feeder-baffle/

This is made from a section of stove pipe


----------



## 1750 (Jul 1, 2014)

johneh said:


> Take the picture in to your local sheet metal shop and
> explain what you need . They should be able to make
> the up at a reasonable price. you can paint them what
> ever colour you like


I'll have to look for a local sheet metal shop.  I've never heard of one around.  Thanks for the idea.


1kzwoman said:


> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/exploringourmatrix/2013/09/why-our-squirrel-baffle-worked-so-well.html


So, a bag full of hornets worked well.  That's good to know.  


1kzwoman said:


> http://www.todayshomeowner.com/how-to-make-a-squirrel-and-raccoon-bird-feeder-baffle/
> 
> This is made from a section of stove pipe


  I've thought about this.  Maybe I could find inexpensive galvanized duct work that would fit around a 6" post.   I wasn't sure a raccoon couldn't climb up the metal pipe.   Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jul 1, 2014)

Sheet metal shop= local heating/cooling contractor


----------



## Butcher (Jul 1, 2014)

4x9 simmons and a clip full of 22 lr out the winder.


----------



## 1750 (Jul 1, 2014)

In my experience that just creates a temporary vacuum.   Nature fills it right back up again.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jul 2, 2014)

1750 said:


> In my experience that just creates a temporary vacuum.   Nature fills it right back up again.



It's a war that can't be won. Sure, you'll win the battles, but they'll wear you out before you could ever claim victory. I've seen old men telling stories about their 35 year battle with the varmint that's still going on and being passed to the next generation.  
Best to fortify the important areas and hope they move on to another food source.  
Think of them as a zombie herd, you can't get rid of all of them but make it hard to get the food/brains they'll move on.


----------



## 1750 (Jul 22, 2014)

Update:   I couldn't find a sheet metal shop that wanted the job.  (Seriously, no one even returned my calls/emails).

So, I bought some 20" aluminum flashing and encircled the top 39" of each 6x6.  I duct-taped the edges so nobody got cut jumping up to them or reaching down from the deck.  It looks pretty good and there hasn't been anything messing with feeders all week.

So far, for $13 and a couple of hours worth of work, I score this a win.  (Of course, the zombie hoard has nothing but time... nothing but time to think of a work-around....


----------

